# 22 YR. OLD PAINTER



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

:thumbsup: 
looks nice man


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice work homie


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i dont care how old you are, that car looks great!!! i love seeing people actually do things properly for a change, as in taking the car apart and not just masking everything,great job!!!! if i may make 1 suggestion??? get yourself a better mask, if not using a fresh air or hip pack, grab a sundstrom single large cartridge mask, they are way better than those cheapo 3m ones your wearing.

NICE WORK!!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

very nice work!!!


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jul 22 2008, 05:03 PM~11152503
> *
> 
> 
> ...





YOU GOT DOWN HOMEBOY!! NICE PAINT JOB CARNAL!!!


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hell yeah, that shit is dope


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 22 2008, 08:46 PM~11154054
> *i dont care how old you are, that car looks great!!! i love seeing people actually do things properly for a change, as in taking the car apart and not just masking everything,great job!!!! if i may make 1 suggestion??? get yourself a better mask, if not using a fresh air or hip pack, grab a sundstrom single large cartridge mask, they are way better than those cheapo 3m ones your wearing.
> 
> NICE WORK!!
> *


thanks, i actually did this car two years ago,i was 20 when i painted it.
thanks for the info,ive switched to the fresh air system since that picture


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Nice work for the first candy job.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Judging by the way you taped off the car , & the rather nice spray setup you have & looking at what your working with as far as equipment goes - Every reason to believe that this is Not your first 3 or 4 stage paint........ 


Also Looks good after the pinstripe went on - It Accented well..... Nice work .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice work


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

was the candy you sprayed in a intercoat clear? by the dryness of it thats the way it appears.. just woundering, looks sic!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jul 23 2008, 08:06 AM~11157121
> *was the candy you sprayed in a intercoat clear? by the dryness of it thats the way it appears.. just woundering, looks sic!
> *


the first two coats of candy were shot with inercoat,but the other two were shot with urethane candy for uv protection

thanks


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jul 23 2008, 06:38 AM~11156739
> *Judging by the way you taped off the car , & the rather nice spray setup you have & looking at what your working with as far as equipment goes - Every reason to believe that this is Not your first 3 or 4 stage paint........
> Also Looks good after the pinstripe went on - It Accented well..... Nice work .
> *


thanks for the comment 

i have been working ina a body shop since i was 15 and started sprayin door jams at 16.all that lead to the way i paint now. but dont get me wrong im still learning


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jul 23 2008, 07:45 PM~11162889
> *NICE WORK HOMIE
> *


x2 KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

GREAT JOB ON THE RIDE ESE. THINK ABOUT IT IF YOU ARE SPRAYING THIS WAY NOW, WHAT CAN WE EXPECT FROM YOU IN ANOTHER 6 YEARS OR SO???? 

ALSO GREAT ATTITUDE, ON HOW YOU SAID YOU ARE STILL LEARNING, THAT IS THE ATTITUDE TO HAVE, BECAUSE YOU WILL ALWAYS LEARN SOMETHING NEW. 

GOOD LUCK TO YOU IN THE COMING FUTURE, SKYS THE LIMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PEACE!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by treyimpala_@Jul 24 2008, 07:54 PM~11172784
> *GREAT JOB ON THE RIDE ESE. THINK ABOUT IT IF YOU ARE SPRAYING THIS WAY NOW, WHAT CAN WE EXPECT FROM YOU IN ANOTHER 6 YEARS OR SO????
> 
> ALSO GREAT ATTITUDE, ON HOW YOU SAID YOU ARE STILL LEARNING, THAT IS THE ATTITUDE TO HAVE, BECAUSE YOU WILL ALWAYS LEARN SOMETHING NEW.
> ...


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

NICE WORK HOMIE...NO TIGER STRIPES OR NOTHING.....LOOK FORWARD TO MORE OF YOUR WORK

KEEP KICKIN ASS AND TAKIN NAMES!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElilStyle (Jul 27, 2008)

whats up freto nice pic i know when you get done with my caddie it will look just as good to David ENTERTAINERS CAR CLUB


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jul 22 2008, 05:03 PM~11152503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :thumbsup: 
good work bro.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

really nice job... :thumbsup:


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

exellent work holmes............some skill behind the paint gun for sure! :0


----------



## badassb5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice work man. Very nice candy job.


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

the next dulce


































ive also been practicing silver&gold leaf and some pinstiping


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

PEDAL CAR FOR MY NIECE


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

nice paint jobs . :thumbsup:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jan 24 2009, 04:51 PM~12803870
> *
> *


looking good post more of your work


----------



## bigboy4040 (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks good bro keep it up .Also dog were did u find that lil car i want to build one for my lil girl.


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigboy4040_@Jan 24 2009, 10:33 PM~12805922
> *Looks good bro keep it up .Also dog were did u find that lil car i want to build one for my lil girl.
> *


www.speedwaymotors.com


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work keep rockin


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

nice work

where are you located? I might have to get a quote from you once I get me a car, and if it needs paint.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

tight tight


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 23 2008, 11:56 PM~11165194
> *x2 KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@Jan 31 2009, 01:50 AM~12865078
> *nice work
> 
> where are you located? I might have to get a quote from you once I get me a car, and if it needs paint.
> *


Moreno Valley ,CA


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

damn son!!! tacking care of business!!! you are gonna be big!


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

CLEAN PAINT JOB HOMIE


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

NICE WORK. :thumbsup: 
THE ONLY WAY TO LEARN IS HANDS ON.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

nice work bro... about to start painting my first ride too...


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

PEDAL CAR I DID FOR MY NIECE
















































STILL NEEDS ANOTHER COAT OF CLEAR


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Ga-damn homie that is some bad ass work :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

nice work man !!!


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: GOOD WORK


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

GOOD SHIT MAAAAAAYNE!


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Work looks great homie! Big props!!!


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Mar 10 2009, 11:10 PM~13245135
> *PEDAL CAR I DID FOR MY NIECE
> 
> 
> ...


MAN that came out insane ... transfer that look to a full size car your killing it .. kinda looks like a danny d paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

Good work ! Best wishes much success bro hope you become a top painter and be with the top dogs in the world of best painters. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Mar 14 2009, 12:10 PM~13279632
> *MAN that came out insane ... transfer that look to a full size car your killing it .. kinda looks like a danny d paint job  :thumbsup:
> *


this paint job will be on a 62 impala..remember the name "TRAFFIC JAMMER"


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Mar 14 2009, 12:43 PM~13279796
> *Good work !  Best wishes much success bro hope you become a top painter and be with the top dogs in the world of best painters.    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS MY GOAL :biggrin:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

HERE IT IS


----------



## 2595905 (Jan 4, 2009)

are you for hire? im in l.a and looking for some mild custom work on a 61 cadillac? if interested please contact me .... richard 
[email protected]


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jul 22 2008, 05:03 PM~11152503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

STILL NEEDS ANOTHER COAT OF CLEAR
[/quote]

haha damn bro! i need my oldies to when i stripe i may be from the new generation but them oldies keep me going!


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

> STILL NEEDS ANOTHER COAT OF CLEAR


haha damn bro! i need my oldies to when i stripe i may be from the new generation but them oldies keep me going! 
[/quote]
:yes:


----------



## MONTE CARLO SD (Sep 25, 2003)

damn that cut looks tight as hell


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

nice paint job on da olds.and da pedal car....... :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

THANKS


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

the pedal car looks good


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 14 2009, 05:13 PM~13576123
> *nice paint job on da olds.and da pedal car....... :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


gracias homie


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jan 23 2009, 07:58 PM~12796750
> *PEDAL CAR FOR MY NIECE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Your work is Chingon!


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

CHINGON EL VATO!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Man you got skills homeboy, keep up the good work.


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 25 2009, 03:54 PM~13687468
> *:0 Your work is Chingon!
> *


thank homie :biggrin:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 25 2009, 04:59 PM~13687799
> *Man you got skills homeboy, keep up the good work.
> *


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 25 2009, 04:59 PM~13687799
> *Man you got skills homeboy, keep up the good work.
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## blythe_mechanic (Nov 8, 2008)

would you be willing to do a paint job and how much? for 93 toyota on bags


----------



## blythe_mechanic (Nov 8, 2008)

would you be willing to do a paint job and how much? for 93 toyota on bags


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice work


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 1 2009, 05:43 PM~13758641
> *nice work
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Saw the blue cutlass while back and it looked real good!!!! Keep doing your thing homie!


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

looks tight homie keep up the good work.


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

that paint work looks pimpin


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

gracias for the comments , more pics coming soon.


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

nice


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

Still doin it will post pics later


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

chingon


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

U still in mo vall carnal ? Good to see that ur still doing ur thing homie.


----------

